# Redford, MI - Snowex spreader parts



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Fits snowex v box.
3000, 6000, 8000, 7550 8500. And bulk pro tailgate spreader.

2 truck side harnesses, good shape. $200 each.
1 truck side power harness. $50.
3 spreader side pigtail harnesses. Good 6 pin connectors on all. $50 each.

7550 shell. Not cracked, has an auger nothing else. Frame is toast. $ couple beers gets this.

Cleaning out the garage.


I also have a western fleetflex truckside for a 05-07 superduty. $1000.

Call Aaron 2484218476
Local pickup in S.E. michigan.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Bump.
I still have most of this stuff.

Western truckside is pending.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Truckside is sold.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Bump

New pricing check the craigslist ad.

https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/hvo/d/redford-snowex-spreader-parts/7013211206.html


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

All sold.


----------

